# Parts no ETA



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Any one else jammed up waiting for parts? I recently got in a front end accident and my car is sitting waiting for the "bumper apron" which is on backorder with no ETA. I had to wait awhile just for the shop to get the front fender and headlight.

I opened a case with Chevrolet to try to expedite the part as my rental time is running out and can't be extended anymore.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Same here. Valve cover gasket was leaking and under warranty. Took them 4 days to get the gasket and 12 days to get the bolts for it. Service guy said there wasn't any in a 500 mile radius and couldn't give me an ETA


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They're likely still catching up from the strike.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have been waiting for a part on back order for over a month with no eta as well. Fortunately it is not keeping me off the road. 
I am sure the lingering effects of the strike are partly to blame.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Chevrolet called me, parts have now been changed to bumper cover and drivers side front rail. They themselves have no ETA.

How the hell can you not have bumper covers for a car? It has to be one of the most replaced body items! Whatever you guys do, don't hit the front end of your Cruze anytime in the next few months.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> How the hell can you not have bumper covers for a car? It has to be one of the most replaced body items! Whatever you guys do, don't hit the front end of your Cruze anytime in the next few months.


Because a strike means they can't get made and/or delivered anywhere...?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Because a strike means they can't get made and/or delivered anywhere...?


It's something I kinda figured would be stocked up and not need to be manufactured. It's not some really strange body brace, or an entire roof.

I get what the strike means, and followed it myself.

Right now it means I'm about to be without a car over a bumper cover and front rail that have been on order for three weeks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unfortunately this seems to be the story for everyone right now. Especially the Gen 1's where several parts were also being redesigned when the strike hit.

Glad mine's not broken at the moment. Sucks for those that are, unless they really like their loaner cars.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

To be honest I would be fine if I had a loaner, or a rental that ran for an unknown amount of time. GM does not want to talk about loaners at all. I imagine no one has any at this point anyways to give.

Might be some smoking deals on over mileage loaners though soon.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can stock up all you want on parts. 

There's what. Almost 8 billion people on this planet. No idea on actual GM ownership numbers.

Don't take long to run out of parts when your company is on strike.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm just really frustrated at this point. I treat my car well, get in a not at fault accident, and get this dropped on my head.

GM just says dunno, and suck it on a loaner. I've talked to two senior advisors who at this point just call me every two days to say its still on backorder with no ETA. At least put the money and man power into figuring out where these parts are, I mean have a status for people. Waiting is a lot easier if you at least have a clue whats going on. I also need to figure out if I need to pay out of pocket for a rental, or not depending on how long this is going to go on for. I can probably finagle one car for awhile, or that and a combonation of rides, but not for months. That still costs me money because it limits both our level of flexibility at work.

My adjuster is out of options at this point, my last option is to do an aftermarket CAPA bumper cover, but the rail isn't fixable and both my insurance and body shop insist on replacing the front rail with a new unit, not a recycled one. At least the body shop is good, and they have been really friendly. A few problems on the parts end even figured out what was actually on back order for awhile though.

What really burns me too is I'm making a car payment on a car that isn't drive-able either...


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

PolarisX said:


> Any one else jammed up waiting for parts? I recently got in a front end accident and my car is sitting waiting for the "bumper apron" which is on backorder with no ETA. I had to wait awhile just for the shop to get the front fender and headlight.
> 
> I opened a case with Chevrolet to try to expedite the part as my rental time is running out and can't be extended anymore.


Well I have you all beat. I have been waiting for a manual transmission for a Gen 2 Diesel. It had started being hard to shift into gear at times and took it in to the dealer in late July. Diagnosis was a replacement transmission. I can still drive it but have to either double clutch or just skip it when needing 5th gear. Its been on back order long before the strike so that excuse shouldn't apply here.

The car has 42k almost all highway so a bit concerning why the trans would bite the dust this early. I am going to push them to replace the clutch under warranty when the transmission actually shows up since the trans has to come out. 

Its gotten rather annoying at this point for sure.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

cdccjohnson said:


> Well I have you all beat. I have been waiting for a manual transmission for a Gen 2 Diesel. It had started being hard to shift into gear at times and took it in to the dealer in late July.


I'd have a lawyer at this point, that is insane. Let me guess they consider it drive-able right?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

PolarisX said:


> GM just says dunno, and suck it on a loaner. I've talked to two senior advisors who at this point just call me every two days to say its still on backorder with no ETA. At least put the money and man power into figuring out where these parts are, I mean have a status for people. Waiting is a lot easier if you at least have a clue whats going on.


They gave you their best idea of an ETA. GM tells them "When it gets there".

This summer I ordered two shocks through the dealership out of USA (in Canada here). Was told 1-2 weeks. 2 weeks later it was a no show. 3 weeks in I spoke to the parts manager. GM said they shipped it the day after I ordered it. He said give it another week. Week 4 he re-ordered it for me. 3 days later the second order showed up. When I went to pick them up the next day (4th day after the re-order, so roughly 5 weeks later) the first set of shocks showed up. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Recycled??

I'd think if push came to shove. There's plenty of wrecking yard cars by now. Surely some of them were totalled in the back with a good front end still.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Recycled??
> 
> I'd think if push came to shove. There's plenty of wrecking yard cars by now. Surely some of them were totalled in the back with a good front end still.


It was recommended to me to avoid that route by both my body shop, and adjuster. Reading between the lines I am assuming by body shop refused to more or less. Same with being adamant about the OE bumper cover unless it was impossible to get. The body shop actually price matched a few items because they wanted to use OE parts over aftermarket. The rail wasn't availble aftermarket as an option, I am assuming because its structural in nature.

The bumper cover "showed up" and the front rail is in a warehouse. They don't know what warehouse, or when it will ship. They literally know that is in a warehouse somewhere and will ship at sometime. I actually said that back to the rep on the phone - she took a minute and said yes, and she knew it sounded silly. She did assure me it is "expedited to the highest level".

I think the issue is parts shipping from vendors don't ever enter GMs tracking or fulfillment systems. Things just seem to appear which is making the whole thing just run blind. It's just a guess but I can't think of anything reason parts just show up.

Hoping they can get the part in before the holiday maybe. They said once they have the rail and cover they need 2 more days with my car. I assume fitting and painting the cover, and fitting the rail. Everything else that could be done with the parts they have is supposedly done at this point.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Got another call from Chevrolet today.

Still no idea about the front rail. No ETA, no other information.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's a GM wide problem that pre-dates the strike. They appear to have tried to cut costs at the expense of an effective logistics supply chain. It's poor customer service after the sale for sure, but to be fair it's not unique to GM. FCA was so horrible about getting steering parts for pickup truck recalls that NHTSA actually ordered them to offer a mass vehicle buyback.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll keep updating the thread.

I starting to lose my patience over this though, being down a car sucks. I was reading about a woman with a CT6 was 9 weeks into waiting, with no end in sight. At least I'm not at that point yet.

I also just spent a month with a dead HMI unit right before this too.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Rep called again, she said the case was "updated" and they will contact when they have an ETA. She can't see any more into the case, and can't get me in contact with anyone who can because they aren't "customer facing". She made a note for me to get a rental or loaner car, and is going to try to "pull some strings".

This is turning into some really silly business at this point. I feel bad for my rep, she calls me and sounds depressed at this point. I've been nothing but nice, but made it known I am not impressed. We are heading into week 5 waiting for this part now.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Dealer gave me a 2020 Malibu LT as a loaner for a week, and then we can "re-assess" whats happening. The guy who got me my rental was shocked how long my car had been in bodyshop. Bodyshop said Chevrolet has been calling daily for updates on the car. They had nothing to offer for information.

I told them as long as "re-assess" means keep the car beyond the week if I need it, we can do whatever you guys want. Personally (and probably paranoid..ly?) I'm guessing the part I need actually needs to be stamped / manufactured still. I was originally told the part was located, but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore?

I even suggested taking the front rail off a new car, but I guess they didn't find that helpful. Oh well...


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Just kidding - they sold the loaner I was in, I had to return it tonight.

Supposedly the part either has shipped, or is ready to ship - which has been the status for weeks now if its "getting ready"

This is almost comical at this point.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Just Filed a complaint directly with GM on the back order the replacement manual transmission. So far more of the same - "its on back order with no release date" Its been 6 months so far. I have gotten use to the creative shifting I need to do double cluching 5 gear and sometimes having to skip it and go to 6 gear but my patients is about up.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I just got my car back yesterday. 

43 days since accident, 41 since insurance cut check.

GM is trying to "do something for me". I told them to make my car payment or send me the GMPP exhaust. Press 'F' to doubt that happens though.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

cdccjohnson said:


> Just Filed a complaint directly with GM on the back order the replacement manual transmission. So far more of the same - "its on back order with no release date" Its been 6 months so far. I have gotten use to the creative shifting I need to do double cluching 5 gear and sometimes having to skip it and go to 6 gear but my patients is about up.


Have you called and created a case with GM customer assistance yet? Do so if you have not. For some reason the servicing dealers have limited power to resolve issues, but when there is a case, the GM folks seem to have some ability to elevate the priority of issues, which might help resolve the issue on that part. Can't say it will solve it, because due to late arriving parts, on time in shop alone, one of mine can be legally called a lemon, while it was waiting for a gasket and o-ring, literally about $30 of parts. When I told the GM customer assistance people how it would be awful for me to have to force a buyback under the lemon law over their apparent inability to attain $30 of parts.. about 2 days later they had the parts..


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

PolarisX said:


> I just got my car back yesterday.
> 
> 43 days since accident, 41 since insurance cut check.
> 
> GM is trying to "do something for me". I told them to make my car payment or send me the GMPP exhaust. Press 'F' to doubt that happens though.


Haha.. took 12 days to get a new camcover and bolts and that was with chevy customer care assisting. Felt bad for the service advisor at the dealer during the process... poor guy kept telling me he ordered them and they will arrive in a few days... call back 4 days later and was told they are in route but doesn't know where exactly.. (lmao) happened twice till he finally just said there wasn't any available within a 500mile radius and no eta.... just thinking to myself wtf happened to the ones he ordered and were on the way... definitely was trying to give me false hope lol. 

What sucks is I brought the car in cause of oil leaks and I suspected the check valve in the intake manifold was gummed up because I had oil leaking from the throttle body... oil leaks from cam cover etc.... they put a dye in and only changed the obvious leak from the cam cover and nothing else... it was merely leaking around the front edge under the oil fill cap. No CEL. 2 days later I removed the coil and noticed oil in my wells... the new cover isn't leaking on the front edge anymore but in the center right on to the plugs... I decided to take the intake manifold off and clean out the oil and see if the orange nipple could move or just shot.

Found out the nipple works great and still seats well but the manifold gasket was shot and had oil leaking down the rear side of the engine everywhere....hard for that nipple to function with the huge boost/vacuum leak inches from it lol. Now I'm bringing the car back in and really dreading how long another cam cover and probably the intake manifold will take to get in... you would think telling the techs I suspect the PCV and they would fix the problems.. I was wrong lol


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I suspect the amount of rtv the tech used on these areas is why it didnt seal properly. The diaphragm was not ruptured on my old cover or this new one but both were leaking.

It was a pain to get this cleaned off... it spread around almost the whole timing chain side and I even found sealant dried to the side of the harmonic balancer... da **** lol


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I was going to say buy my wrecked Cruze, but I see you got your car back. I got rear ended, nothing wrong with the front. lol


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Well I was going to say buy my wrecked Cruze, but I see you got your car back. I got rear ended, nothing wrong with the front. lol


I saw that, and it sucks!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

cdccjohnson said:


> I am going to push them to replace the clutch under warranty when the transmission actually shows up since the trans has to come out.


The actual clutch plate is probably a very cheap part compared to the total cost of the transmission. You could probably buy the clutch plate and ask them to put it in new as they swap out the transmission.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Well after 6 months my transmission finally came in. It was only after I got GM involved, as it was clear the dealer didnt do squat to try and follow up on its status. Even after the dealer set up the appointment, it took 3 weeks for them to complete the job. Best they could come up with was the transmission techs dog ate his homework...

Anyway, they replaced the transmission and the slave cylinder. Looks like GM is auto sending a new slave cylinder with any transmission hoping to avoid another costly warranty labor claim.

Just picked it up late yesterday. So far so good. Hopefully there are no more issues.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

WOW


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

Dealership has had my car for 2 weeks. No ETA on parts to replace clutch. I am currently making lease payments and renting a car out of pocket because they have no loaners.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

CuseCPT said:


> Dealership has had my car for 2 weeks. No ETA on parts to replace clutch. I am currently making lease payments and renting a car out of pocket because they have no loaners.


Contact Chevrolet of America, ASAP. I got my car payment for November reimburse after sending some proof of my monthly payment. They might at least pick up the tab for a rental for you, or send you to a dealer that has loaners.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> Contact Chevrolet of America, ASAP. I got my car payment for November reimburse after sending some proof of my monthly payment. They might at least pick up the tab for a rental for you, or send you to a dealer that has loaners.


I contacted Chevy USA last week and was initially encouraged. They said my case was "elevated" to the highest possible level and that an agent would work with me to get it resolved and that the agent would contact me in 1 or 2 business days (this was Thursday last week). Friday and Monday passed with no news, so I called back yesterday put into the voicemail of my "agent" that had never introduced themselves to me. She called back and was nice enough but not helpful. She explained that they were trying to find the part but not having any luck and that with regard to a loaner I had to contact my dealership. When I explained that I was renting out of my own pocket for the last week I was offered..... 3 days of rental reimbursement, but ONLY if i rented from Enterprise and, get this, ONLY if I rented a GM vehicle! At this point I'm considering legal action and spoke to an attorney that handles consumer protection issues. 

The other thing i'm considering is asking for them to release me from lease (about 10 months left) now if I pay for the repair and we go our separate ways. That would pain me because I know in my heart of hearts I did nothing to destroy the clutch. I've been driving stick for 20 years. It was either defective or they are lying about it to avoid doing a warranty master/slave cylinder replacement.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

A week later. Still no ETA on parts, still no loaner. My Chevy case manager has a full voicemail box. Cool!


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Any update?


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

PolarisX said:


> Any update?


So at my wit's end I posted in the general discussion page looking for more ideas and I forgot to update here. Last week Chevy told me the part had been shipped to my dealer and would arrive Thursday. On Thursday the dealership called and told me the wrong paperwork from a different Cruze was stapled to my folder and that's why they thought I was outside of bumper to bumper, and that the repair would be covered by warranty. The part arrived Thursday but as of this morning, it is still not done (remember the 1 day job once part showed up?) Meanwhile I'm still borrowing a car from a family member. I called twice this morning, first time I think I got hung up on, second time I was on hold for 15 minutes and finally got to leave a message for my service guy. Still no call back. The good news is I put a deposit down on a new vehicle and hope to close out my Chevy lease this week. It was great listening to hold message boast about their fleet of 20 loaners available to cover you during warranty work. My car was towed there 4 weeks ago today.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

CuseCPT said:


> So at my wit's end I posted in the general discussion page looking for more ideas and I forgot to update here. Last week Chevy told me the part had been shipped to my dealer and would arrive Thursday. On Thursday the dealership called and told me the wrong paperwork from a different Cruze was stapled to my folder and that's why they thought I was outside of bumper to bumper, and that the repair would be covered by warranty. The part arrived Thursday but as of this morning, it is still not done (remember the 1 day job once part showed up?) Meanwhile I'm still borrowing a car from a family member. I called twice this morning, first time I think I got hung up on, second time I was on hold for 15 minutes and finally got to leave a message for my service guy. Still no call back. The good news is I put a deposit down on a new vehicle and hope to close out my Chevy lease this week. It was great listening to hold message boast about their fleet of 20 loaners available to cover you during warranty work. My car was towed there 4 weeks ago today.


This sort of runaround with the GM advisor phone tag and dealer nonsense is exactly what I experienced. I love my diesel Cruze but for the life of me, I will never ever buy a GM product ever again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Carminooch said:


> This sort of runaround with the GM advisor phone tag and dealer nonsense is exactly what I experienced. I love my diesel Cruze but for the life of me, I will never ever buy a GM product ever again


No doubt, the delay in getting the part is a GM corporate issue. But the rest of the problem - about 90% - sounds like dealer.

Doug

.


----------



## CuseCPT (Aug 13, 2015)

I got my car back yesterday. 29 days at the dealership. GM Financial said they would not cover or waive my payment for the month. They are "looking into" rental reimbursement for the 2 weeks I rented. The rest of the time I was able to arrange rides or borrow cars from family members, it was a massive headache. Anyone want to take a wild guess what part was NOT replaced?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Turns out my windshield trim isn't right and a clip "got broken". I think they recycled the trim, but they said it was new. They are trying to get me a new one. I just noticed this about two weeks ago, and they were supposed to get me a replacement. It's a snap in part.

Still haven't heard back. Shocking.


----------

